# Our New little man



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm back  We now have the internet. 

Well, we have had Bleu for almost 4 weeks now, and he is absolutely wonderful. We are so pleased with him. He has the most fantastic temperament, and is so well behaved.

Our other cat Minny is now really starting to come round (its taken a while but we got there in the end). They can now atleast be in the same room together and are running around like a pair of complete nutters.  She is still hissing but only very occasionally, she follows Bleu around sometimes so I'm sure given time Minny will come round even more. Well, we can hope anyway.

I thought I'd share some pics of Bleu with you all.

If anyone is thinking of getting a Ragdoll, stop thinking and GET ONE! :thumbup: He has given us so much love and laughter in just the small amount of time we have had him, we have so much more to come. 

We cannot thank Christine & Steve (Steverags) enough for giving us Bleu.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Good too see you back online Hanah, Bleu is looking wonderful, full refund is still available if you're not satisfied....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Good too see you back online Hanah, Bleu is looking wonderful, full refund is still available if you're not satisfied....:lol: :lol: :lol:


You just don't give up do you :thumbup::thumbup: lol.

Thanks, It's good to be back 

Bleu sends his love to you both x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Talk about a momma's boy! Looks like he's totally forgotton about you Steverags :lol: xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is growing into the most handsome boy :thumbup: and looks so laid back too Lovely to hear that he and Minnie are getting on fairly well too :thumbup:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

He's so so beautiful!! Jealous.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I second your opinion on ragdolls even although(maybe because)I had problems,They have to be the most loving and entertaining kittens/cats .Bleu is gorgeous and you are so lucky to have such a purrfect little man :thumbup:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So handsome (and no Steve I am not talking about you!). 

Great photos.


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank-you all for your lovely comments, we are so lucky to have him.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww!!!!! He is lovely!!!

... I now want a raggie!!!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw, I could look at pics of this beautiful boy all day... what a looker!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> Awww!!!!! He is lovely!!!
> 
> ... I now want a raggie!!!!


Ummmmmmmm Check Our availability page


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: glad to see your looking after my  errrrrrrrm your kitty so well :lol:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh My!!! Bleu is the most handsome boy EVER I think. Steverags...how much darker will his coloured bits get as he grows up?


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: glad to see your looking after my  errrrrrrrm your kitty so well :lol:


He's mine! You didn't get there on time! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous....wish I could have another


----------

